# Uber eats driver account locked



## zackman1524

Has anyone experience being locked out of their Uber eats driver accounts? It’s been 2days now that I can’t log in to mine. I tried using forgot password but my email does not receive any verification code to reset my password. I called the driver support and they sent me text to reset password but I did not received the text message either. It’s been 2 days that I can’t worked because of this.


----------



## Sonny06

Eating customer food is prohibited by the community guidelines.


----------



## zackman1524

It’s only my 2nd week on the job and all meals I delivered are sealed by the store. and it’s no in my character to do such act.


----------



## Sonny06

zackman1524 said:


> It's only my 2nd week on the job and all meals I delivered are sealed by the store. and it's no in my character to do such act.


That's what znack man said.


----------

